# retro claud butler mtb info required



## mark gell (13 Sep 2009)

have just bought a old dark green claud butler 531 tubing , dia compe brakes and suntour group set , does any one have any info or can direct me the right direction , mark


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Sep 2009)

Its old. very old. Can't remember exactly but Suntour stopped making MTB gear about 15 years ago, so that might give you a date to work from...


----------



## User482 (17 Sep 2009)

try www.retrobike.co.uk


----------

